# more in love then ever!!!



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Me and my husband are getting on really well, we are so much more in love then what we have been in a long time. His love has always been there and so has miine but i guess i tried to convince myself that my love was gone STUPID ME !!! Its amazing to be honest how much me and my husband have that special bond ive never seen a couple with such strong feelings for each other. Weve gotten over the worst and its a good feeling. For all the ladies out there with problems in their marriage theres always hope dont give up!!! councilling really does work try it. Its funny we can read each others minds i know what he wants to eat when he is hungry and when we want to watch a film we have the same thoughts its grrrreattt!!!


----------



## redzongbyrd (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy for you! Its great to hear of a marriage going well, when so many are failing. =)


----------



## Luvmybabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats wonderful!!!! Your story sounds so much like what me and my H has went through and it is a wonderful feeling when things get back on track  Keep it up!!!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

That's so nice to hear. I had one of those H where we could read each others mind even think the same things at the same time(almost scary). But right now we are barely communicating, going through counselling and almost certain he is having an affair at the moment 

I am hoping for the best for my family


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

notreadytoquit said:


> That's so nice to hear. I had one of those H where we could read each others mind even think the same things at the same time(almost scary). But right now we are barely communicating, going through counselling and almost certain he is having an affair at the moment
> 
> I am hoping for the best for my family


Counselling does work dont give up on it. I always thought that counselling would never work for us but it has and its not even been a week i hope you get all your problems sorted dont give up on your marriage its always worth it in the end.


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad to hear there are couples out there doing good. I have been married for only two years and we have our moments like you but other times we don't. So hopefully it will be like yours soon all the time. Thanks for the hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

So...does he have a job now?

Is he going to anger management counseling so that he never hits you again?

One week does not solve an abusive, lazy man.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

turnera said:


> So...does he have a job now?
> 
> Is he going to anger management counseling so that he never hits you again?
> 
> One week does not solve an abusive, lazy man.


no not yet but who can find work these days!!! we are both going to marriage counselling and its doing us good!!!! its amazing how quick time can solve things and people and as i said things were not always his fault things are greattt and we are happier than ever thats all that matters. No point on dwelling on the past not going to change anything looking forward is the best way!!!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm glad you're happy, but for an abuse victim, you sound an awfully lot like you have accepted his ways and feel you deserve no better.

What IS he doing to find a job? What STEPS has he taken in the last 2 weeks to find work?


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

turnera said:


> I'm glad you're happy, but for an abuse victim, you sound an awfully lot like you have accepted his ways and feel you deserve no better.
> 
> What IS he doing to find a job? What STEPS has he taken in the last 2 weeks to find work?


I havent accepted anything apart from the face that people do change. At the end of the day i love my husband and my husband loves me what marriage doesnt have problems. The fact that he is working to make his marriage work tells alot about him. I may have been unhappy this time last month but alot has changed for me and my h. No ones perfect so i dont think you should judge people and him taking steps to look for work has got nothing to do with YOU!!!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

NO. It has something to do with YOU.

Abusers are masters at making you think they have changed when you are ready to leave them. It's what they do.

The real question you should be asking is if he is fixing the things that he did to you - NOT work for your entire marriage - being willing to let his wife support him, and HIT you. 

If you can come back here in 6 months and tell us that he has not hit you a single time in those six months, and that he has gotten and held a job for at least 4 of those months....

Then I will apologize for giving you a hard time, and wish you well.

Until then, IMO, you are just caught in an abuser's manipulation and are feeling the 'high' of his concerted temporary effort to appease you to get you back under control. It's what abusers do.

I'm not trying to tear you down. I'm trying to get you to wake up and protect yourself from his games.

Honestly, what excuse has he given - that is credible - for him not working for the last 2 years?


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

turnera said:


> NO. It has something to do with YOU.
> 
> Abusers are masters at making you think they have changed when you are ready to leave them. It's what they do.
> 
> ...


i dont know what you have been through in your life but not everyones life is perfect. whether its 6 months or a week people learn from their mistakes just like i learnt from mine. if i trully thought he was playing games then i would leave but i know deep down that he is not playing games we are in love. Him working is the last thing on my mind at the moment what i am thinking about is building my family back which at the moment is going really welll. So many people have posted how bad their marriage or relationship is me being one of them and im glad that i am one of the people who are making their marriage work which is why if you read it carefuly i have had people saying that me working at my marriage has given them hope to make theirs work to hopefully it does the same for you!


----------

